# Spanish, Spanish, Spanish, Spanish...



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

If anyone has the opportunity to get down to Topsail in the next couple of days, the Spanish are as thick as theives...
Every single wave, from about 12:30 - 4:00 today were filled with Spanish bombing bait in the surf.
I have not seen that many visible fish in the water since the Bluefish Blitz days on Hatteras almost 20 years ago.
I was throwing 1 oz light blue glass minnows (untill they finally bit through my leader) until my arms just about fell off, and at one point I counted 12 straight landed.
All were good sized, some really good!
Stopped keeping them when I no longer had any room in the cooler, and I had to have put 30 back in the water.
It was insane...
About halfway between the Sea Vista and the Point. I didn't move for at least 4 hours!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

That must have been a good spot. lol


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

any chace they will make it to Kure by the weekend?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the report. Glad you got into them. You will remember today for a very long time.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

spydermn said:


> any chace they will make it to Kure by the weekend?


That is certainly the direction they were headed!


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, congrats... how close to the wash were they hitting?


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice! Since when did you start going to topsail...thought you were a hatteras man


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

spydermn said:


> any chace they will make it to Kure by the weekend?


SW will dirty it up and push them off the beach, 2009 while fishing for big drum they were in there so thick I caught a few on cob heads and ff rigs, retarded, at night to top it off. Gonna want something out of the East for the best bite. A southwest a day or two after prolonged onshore winds can still be good as long is it doesn't blow hard. Clean water is key, just checkout piercams on Surfchex


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> SW will dirty it up and push them off the beach, 2009 while fishing for big drum they were in there so thick I caught a few on cob heads and ff rigs, retarded, at night to top it off. Gonna want something out of the East for the best bite. A southwest a day or two after prolonged onshore winds can still be good as long is it doesn't blow hard. Clean water is key, just checkout piercams on Surfchex


King green as of now.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

They were stacked like "cord wood" on top of johns creek this morning at 7:45. Flounders and the infamous oyster crackers wearing fluorescent orange on bottom. Nets were there for the greys but that was ok to. We still had fun.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

they were along WB 2/3rds up near dark last night, 40yds & out, bit thru 2 pomp rigs


----------



## RINGWAYMAN (Oct 14, 2010)

Are Spanish easy to release in quality condition? Seem to bleed easily, my friend and I use to call them "Eric Davis fish". The former Red's player got injured rather often.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Oldscout2 said:


> Wow, congrats... how close to the wash were they hitting?


They were coming in prettyclose to the wash, but they were hitting everything out about 30-40 yards off the surf. 
Some hit as far out as I could throw the glass minnows. 
Bigger ones hit further out, smaller ones in close.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

[bQUOTE=greg12345;750168]Nice! Since when did you start going to topsail...thought you were a hatteras man[/QUOTE]

I was cominng back from Florida and Topsail made more sense than Hatteras.
And I got down there last year, and really liked it,
Only trouble was that I forgot that you could not drive on the south end til Oct 1st, so I had to buy one of those beach/pier carts to hump my chit. Up and down the beach. 
See my next post for the pomps that I caught yesterday!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

glad to see you were after some pomps as well...was starting to wonder what happened to the real tjbjornsen...spanish fishing on topsail island of all things


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

they weren't as thick as TJB found, but got about 20 yesterday near low, south end. stingsilver type spoons, their feeding on anchovies/silversides


----------

